# Craftsman Brace



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Just bought my first brace with a handful of bits (including a fun-looking Stanley that expands). The wooden handles spin freely and the jaws do, too, the ratcheting mechanism seems to work fine - is there really anything else to it or do I just use the dang thing for the next 20 years?

Picked this up on CL along with a jack plane for $25.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Oil it!

(where indicated)


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Done! Thanks much, Doc - sounds oh so nice and clickity now.

I bored a few test holes (because why not?) and even without sharpening the bits, it's amazing how easy even a 3/4 will go through a couple inches of wood. Hand power rocks.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Mine is a Stanley 945 10". It is a beast, and kept clean and oiled, will do anything I need. Not too sophisticated, but it works. What else do I need?
Sounds as if you have a keeper. As others have said, clean and oiled.
Bill


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Bill

Hand power does indeed rock.

Your next lesson: go HERE to learn how to sharpen those bits.
It's part of a series by a great forum member named Andy ("Brit")


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> Bill
> 
> Hand power does indeed rock.
> 
> ...


Very cool - thanks. I'll pick up an auger file - I'm certainly getting more tear-out on the end grains inside the holes than in the accompanying video. I'll check out the rest of the series, too.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a few brace of varying makes, I find that most of them needed the jaws removed ,cleaned & oiled. One had a broken spring. Once you sharpen the bits with that auger file you will be amazed at how they can perform. Make sure you do not sharpen the outside edges, work on the inside only. There are two basic type bits they are Course for soft woods & Fine for hard woods. If you look at he starting screws you will see the difference. Happy Drilling.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice score, that looks like a high quality user. Can you see the maker marks on the horizontal part of the sweep?


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Jaws are in good shape - I added a light coat of grease on the threads so that it'd spin a little more easily, but it was otherwise fine.

Tim - yeah, since taking the photo, I've done a light sanding. It feels great and looks pretty good. It's marked as a 4240 Craftsman, but no indication of who might have made it for them.


----------

